# Coversure Guides



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lloyd how about a few guides for insurance for detailers etc 

Also what else does Coversure Supply -Commercial Etc ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There's the one for PLI in the stickies and i've been trying to put together one for Motor Trade Road Risks too, trying not to make it too complicated though as there are a few different options on the motor trade.

I know we spoke the other day about me putting up details of our other services and i plan to do it soon, but things have been a bit manic here.

I was also going to do some general guides, not necessarily beneficial for us, but about certain insurance things in general, such as disclosing modifications, utmost good faith, what to do in the event of an accident and so on.

Watch this space, i'll get round to it soon.


----------

